# Internal access to no-ip port 80 redirect domains



## Jayso

Just wondering if there is a way to access my no-ip domain (jayso.no-ip.org) in the internal network that my router creates

My no-ip domain is a port 80 redirect (this is because my router won't let me forward any of my internal ports to the external port 80)

So when i type http://jayso.no-ip.org into firefox it replies with a blank screen
and the only way that i can get my site is with either localhost, 127.0.0.1, or 10.0.0.1

So is there any way i can see my site by typing in jayso.no-ip.org (or my external ip address as its the same thing)

Thanks for any help


----------



## Skie

I would suggest editing your HOSTS file, if you're using Windows. Just type in the domain name and then your local IP address. Another solution would be to use a proxy, but this would require more work.


----------



## DumberDrummer

under xp, this file is located C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc

under linux, it should just be /etc

you are gonna want to put the following line in:

127.0.0.1 jayso.no-ip.org

and if you use the www prefix:

127.0.0.1 www.jayso.no-ip.org


----------



## Jayso

Thanks for posting that directory, i had forgotten where it was...


----------

